
Douglas Crockford of Y! about Software Quality (video) - mati
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2007/05/16/video-crockford-quality/
======
vlad
Thanks for posting this. I can't believe nobody else voted you up. I agree
that lines of code is irrelevant. It shouldn't be five lines of code, of
course, but the actual amount doesn't matter.

